# Edimax Range extender problems



## gimmeaname (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok I'm working with windows xp on a desktop and this is where my network is set up through. I am trying to access the internet through an range extender.

Here is the set up...edimax router (not sure the model) connected to a dsl modem and the xp desktop, wireless edimax ranger extender EW 7146 APn in the same room as the desktop and router, and one more of the same range extenders in a house across the driveway. 

Distance is not a problem as I had the network set up and working before.
I can always connect to the wireless internet signal put out by the router. 

The problem is the range extenders, i had them set up and working in the house, but now for some reason they stopped working..the only thing i did was unplug the extender in the house so that i could use a different extension cord to keep it plugged in. Upon doing this i was no longer able to connect to the internet with the vista laptop through either range extender.
It always reads the network and connects to it but when i pull up a browser it says something like..not able to connect to server...or something like that

I tried to reset and reconfigure the first range extender but i am not able to connect through that range extender after doing so. This is causing me allot of hassle as i had spent a couple days just trying to get it to work in the first place. 

Any assistance on how to fix the problem or what i should do would be appreciated.


----------

